# What are your Photographic Objectives for 2012?



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am hell-bent on getting a halfway decent water landscape using a 10 stop ND Filter. I tried this past summer but failed alltogether.  I did learn some things in those efforts that I now know to correct and do differently to get a crisper shot, and I am ready to try again....Hopefully in February and March to get me going again, with the whole summer to get it perfected.

What about you...what do you want to improve on or accomplish during this New Year?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sell or throw away (most of them are not in salable condition) all of my digital cameras.  Get an enlarger, and get at least half-way decent with it.    And if I can find room in the budget for it, I'd really like a 4x5 camera.

I'm pretty sure I'll have no problem pulling that off.  4x5 is really the only wildcard.  That might not happen.

Oh, and I'd also like to get more (and better) lights.

edit
And probably the hardest goal I have will be getting a shot that is worthy of printing in a ridiculously huge size.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 28, 2011)

I need to upgrade my body for something faster that can handle more indoor/existing light situations and maintain good SNR for my automotive photojournalism side business...it'll most likely be the new D4 if it ever gets released or perhaps a D3s depending on prices and such. I also need some faster (and FX) glass...probably 24-70 2.8 to start with (though I wish there was a comparable lens that would go a bit longer, I hate changing lenses all the time, oh well), and later a 70-200 2.8....

I've also been eyeing a 150-500 for some wildlife fun...but I likely won't be able to afford that for quite some time...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 28, 2011)

My goal for 2012 is to take pictures. Simple, and easily attainable.


----------



## tyler_h (Dec 28, 2011)

Get out to shoot more. 

50-60 hour weeks makes it hard, but the moment I have holidays... been out 3 of the 5 days I've had off so far. It's great when one has the time.


----------



## cepwin (Dec 28, 2011)

Learn as much as I can, find some good places near me to shoot and come up with creative things to do picture wise with stuff in my house..


----------



## DorkSterr (Dec 28, 2011)

Take pictures in Hong Kong, Thailand, Australia, Tokyo and Greece.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 28, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> My goal for 2012 is to take pictures. Simple, and easily attainable.



I second that.


----------



## Snyder (Dec 28, 2011)

Finish at least two long term multimedia photojournalism pieces.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 28, 2011)

My 2012 photographic goal is to get a lot more into portraiture.  So, basically - shoot more people in the face.  :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2011)

Negotiate more vacation days to shoot more.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 28, 2011)

TO WIN! :x


----------



## JH100 (Dec 29, 2011)

Join a photography club so I can get face-to-face help and critiques and save up for a Nikon D90 + equipment. I'm shooting with an old family film SLR right now.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 29, 2011)

Sharpen my knowledge of metering. By "knowledge" I mean application not definition.


----------



## nickzou (Dec 29, 2011)

-Complete tentative studio lighting equipment
-Shadow a pro photographer/find an assistant position
-Photo a day challenge


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 29, 2011)

I feel that my photography business is about to take off.  2012 I want to take it as high as possible.  We are also in a process of buying a house where I will have my own studio space/wedding consultation space.  So I am ready to pick your brains on studio photography because I suck at it.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 29, 2011)

Take pictures
 ?
Profit


----------



## Redbaron (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking forward to a holiday in Feb - during which time (or before) I will buy a few better lenses and a flash or two. After than I'll simply be trying to enjoy my photography more, learn, take better shots, and not worry about gear for a while.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 29, 2011)

For 2012, I am going to start planning out shoots before hand. Lighting, posing and composition wise. 

Maybe do some sketching. 

I Really want to truly start learning about photographic lighting. 

I am going move away from creating decent snapshots and move forward into having a vision of a final image I want to create and prepare for it pre-shutter release.

I think 2012 is the year for me to pick up a photography/art related book and start reading.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Not be shown on the news again when I am on a FD scene (that way I don't have to buy [cake, or ice cream, or etc.] for the shift working the call or for the dept as a whole)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 29, 2011)

1st complete the "Studio Lighting Advanced" college course, business course, and finish the certification program
2nd is practice practice more in and out of the studio, and shoot more women in 2012 than I was fortunate to do in 2011.
3rd is get the business license and insurance in order, photo business will still be a side hobby
4th is either code a web page if I have time, or have it done.
5th is not buy so much photo equipment!!!
6th is continue to HAVE FUN while not allowing this hobby to interfere with my career that pays the bills and photo toy tab =)
7th is more race track days on a superfast motorcycle, photography has been in the way!


----------



## KmH (Dec 29, 2011)

In 2012, I want to learn how to use the only camera I still own, an 8.2 MP Kodak EasyShare C813.


----------



## wolfdale13 (Dec 29, 2011)

in 2012, i want buy tele lens AF-S 55-300 vr and fix lens AF-S 35mm for my old D3000


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> edit
> And probably the hardest goal I have will be getting a shot that is worthy of printing in a ridiculously huge size.


I guess this is my real goal, since all of the other goals I stated only take money to achieve.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to cut back again on events other than sports. 
Start with some GOOD macro stuff-you guys got me.
Master Volleyball-it kicked my ass this year. Or at least do a respectable job with it.
Shoot at several abandoned places on my bucket list. 
Get rid of a few cameras. 
Learn something new.


----------



## viola (Dec 30, 2011)

Relinquish my "newbie" status by taking lots pictures and reading lots about photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 30, 2011)

Simply survive another year in this out of wack world.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 30, 2011)

1. Join NAPP
2. Buy more lenses...that is to say, any lenses other than the kit lens. 
3. Experiment more with portrait photography and lighting to improve my skills.
4. Finally move from serious hobbyist into the category of Master Photographer and sell a piece for 2.1 million US dollars. :lmao:
Okay, so maybe scratch that last one and replace it with Bitter's goal...just take more pictures.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 30, 2011)

sm4him said:


> 1. Join NAPP
> 2. Buy more lenses...that is to say, any lenses other than the kit lens.
> 3. Experiment more with portrait photography and lighting to improve my skills.
> 4. Finally move from serious hobbyist into the category of Master Photographer and sell a piece for 2.1 million US dollars. :lmao:
> Okay, so maybe scratch that last one and replace it with Bitter's goal...just take more pictures.



NAPP is awesome.  There is a promo code floating around for a free extra 3 months, I can't remember the code but if you google search my friend Dave Cross's web page and blog you'll find it


----------



## Mo. (Dec 30, 2011)

Expand my knowledge in Photography as far as possible and possibly through 2013 too. 
Probably earn enough money to make myself a studio in a garage if we move houses (that would be brill) and earn a bit money.

OH and produce some great Conceptual pieces.


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 30, 2011)

My goal is to apply the theory I've leaned this year so that setting up a shot becomes more routine and natural.


----------



## mishele (Dec 30, 2011)

*2012!!!
*There are a few big art shows that I'm interested in submitting work to this year. Hopefully, I will be accepted into one or more of them....=)
I've been wanting to join the Berks Art Council. The council does charity work to promote the arts to inter-city children. They also have a huge draw of artist from NY and Philly that come and give seminars.
I want to attend more art openings!!! The ones I went to this year (including the one I was in..) were awesome!!
Oh and above all else, HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## sm4him (Dec 30, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Join NAPP
> ...



Awesome, I'll definitely look into that, thanks! I actually plan on joining before mid-January, as soon as I get paid for the contract job I'm finishing this weekend.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> edit
> And probably the hardest goal I have will be getting a shot that is worthy of printing in a ridiculously huge size.



This for me as well.  Maybe not a ridiculous size, but I'm going to take a shot worth printing this year.


----------



## ghache (Dec 30, 2011)

In 2012, i want to print the work i have done the past few years so my work is not lost on unusable outdated technologies in a box when i die. 
Maybe one day my future kids are going to say "Look at this, my dad took these."

For 2012 i also want to work with local designers and artist in the business and collaborate with more serious peoples.


----------



## mishele (Dec 30, 2011)

Dang it.......can someone do a search and find the thread we did like this last year!! lol I just tried and it pissed me off.....lol

I would love to see what we all said and who got their goal done!! :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Join NAPP
> ...


I agree. My NAPP membership is worth every penny of the $99 yearly fee. The training, the forum, and the many, many discounts  and other perks are unsurpassed.

My NAPP referral link is Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

ghache said:


> In 2012, i want to print the work i have done the past few years so my work is not lost on unusable outdated technologies in a box when i die.



I had exactly that conversation with my hubby this week; so I have at least started queueing up the photos that I want to print or put into photo books for posterity. What a PITA this is...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > In 2012, i want to print the work i have done the past few years so my work is not lost on unusable outdated technologies in a box when i die.
> ...


It's easy when you do it as you go.  The trick is not letting a large backlog build up.


----------



## arturroz (Dec 30, 2011)

My goal is to not buy any new equipment, shoot more, and challenge myself.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 30, 2011)

Get better at shooting people/portraits. 
Play more with speed lights.

Find more locations in my area.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 30, 2011)

My goal is accreditation and to get out and shoot my first true love landscapes some more. Just shoot for pleasure not because I have to.


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a newbie, and would love to get rid of that tittle in 2012. Practice till I die!!!!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2011)

To Finally get a decent 35mm lens!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2011)

unpopular said:


> To Finally get a decent 35mm lens!


Focal length or format?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > edit
> ...


By ridiculous, I mean like 20x30.  I cleared off a wall, planning to put some 20x20 and 20x30 prints up there...  That was like 8 months ago.

The blank wall has been a constant reminder that I haven't shot anything good recently, lol.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2011)

My largest were 30x30 Iris Giclees.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > To Finally get a decent 35mm lens!
> ...


Focal length. If I ever go back to film it would be either a Fuji GX680, arcbody or Cambo ultima 23. If not 4x5. There just isn't enough of an advantage for me to use 35mm film.


----------



## zcar21 (Jan 7, 2012)

Learn to use my new 35mm film camera.


----------



## momo3boys (Jan 7, 2012)

Taking more pictures with intent. (using the picture a day project to do that intentionally).


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 9, 2012)

To guide my equipment, and not have my equipment guide me.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ here's a hint: you know that zero on your meter? It doesn't mean "proper exposure".


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahaha gee thanks. I assumed it was telling me if the camera was ticklish, since it only moves when I tickle the shutter button. 

Good to know!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2012)

I could tell you more. But you'll need to wax my car first.

Wax on ... wax off ... wax on ... wax off.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 9, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I could tell you more. But you'll need to wax my car first.
> 
> Wax on ... wax off ... wax on ... wax off.










I am ready...


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2012)

well, crap.


----------



## B15Chris (Jan 23, 2012)

to shoot nice night pics daytime is easy


----------



## bhop (Jan 23, 2012)

Same as always.. 'Have Fun'


----------



## Fred Berg (Jan 23, 2012)

To explore and exploit the possibilities of analogue photography. I would really like to start developing my own film.


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 9, 2012)

I plan to find more girls to photograph. That's always a solid goal to stick with. Also, I'd like to take at least 200 Polaroids before Summer. Just because.


----------



## ahcigar1 (Feb 9, 2012)

To get out and shoot more and to continue learning.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 9, 2012)

Finding enough paying clients to actually make a living from this. 
Harder than taking pictures


----------

